# WTD: Cannondale Caad 9, either 58cm or larger



## gb155 (26 Feb 2011)

I know, I have one.

However I am looking for one to use every day now, I love the CAAD9 its a bike that is made for ME, I just don't wanna diminish it by running it every day, so if I have 2 of them, then problem solved.

So, after my rambling, I have CASH ready and waiting, I wanted to exchange my cash for your Cannondale CAAD9, either 58cm or larger.

Gaz


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2011)

Tell us the truth Gaz, what have you done to it?


Would it not be easier just to look after the one you have, replace bits regularly and stop being so awesome( and maybe use the small ring a bit more)


----------



## gb155 (26 Feb 2011)

potsy said:


> Tell us the truth Gaz, what have you done to it?
> 
> 
> Would it not be easier just to look after the one you have, replace bits regularly and stop being so awesome( and maybe use the small ring a bit more)



LOL Pot's

No, I even took it off road yesterday and its fine LOL

I am super AWESOME tho.

Its simply the best bike in the world EVER, now I want one to use daily


----------



## Howard (26 Feb 2011)

gb155 said:


> Its simply the best bike in the world EVER, now I want one to use daily



Heh, he's not wrong about that 

How about a CAADX for everyday duties? It will even take a rack


----------

